# insurance



## Dino (Mar 29, 2003)

got my insurance from Direct line £840 but had to have Nav Track pro-active fitted, another £900 and now they ask me about an immob. whats next, i ask myself?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*new member*

Hi Dino,
You must be the guy parked up opposite Dargets!
Seen your car a few times,but never had the time to stop and say hi.I know you've spoken to Dave(aka Wendle),and i'm only just down the road opposite safeway!Should get together one afternoon!
Came past your car today,was out for a blast in the Smootsters Gtr.You seem to have been lacking a fourth wheel mate.No probs i hope?
As for your insurance,If they give you any sh1t,tell em to poke it and try Keith Michaels plc,i did post their details a while ago in the insurance part of the board.
Anyway,welcome and good luck with your mods this week!Nothing gets past us Walderslade boys!!!
Catch you soon.


Regards...........Paul


----------



## Dino (Mar 29, 2003)

thanks Paul'i take it that was you in the white 34 did see you but only after hearing you first! look forward to meeting you.4th wheel back on, time for discs and pads all round! it stops as quick as it accelerates now, thank god. exspensive hobby but she is worth it,the 32 i mean!!!!! see you soon


----------

